# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Brandt] Δεν γυρίζει ο κάδος.

## Aristotelis_99

Καλησπέρα! Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο πλυντηρίου Brandt WFF0512K.
Στην προτελευταία πλύση που έβαλα,μύρισε κάτι σαν καμένο πλαστικό/λάστιχο (αλλά ολοκληρώθηκε κανονικά το πρόγραμμα) οπότε το δοκίμασα άλλη μια να δω τι θα κάνει... :Unsure: 
Άνοιξα το φίλτρο της αντλίας,μήπως είχε πάει κάτι εκεί και ζορίστηκε αλλά ήταν καθαρό. Το βάζω για άλλη μία πλύση και ο κάδος έχει σταματήσει να γυρνάει,τα ρούχα είναι ζεστά και στεγνά πάνω και κάτω βρεγμένα...
Με το χέρι ο κάδος γυρίζει κανονικά και μπορώ να τον κουνήσω πάνω-κάτω οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έχει κολλήσει κάτι.
Αν είναι να το ανοίξω,τι πρέπει να ψάξω/κοιτάξω;... :Huh: 
Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είναι καλοδεχούμενη  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## mastoras1

Το πρώτο που θα κοιτάξεις ειναι αν είναι ο ιμάντας στη θέση του

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όταν διαπιστώνουμε πρόβλημα σε όποια συσκευή .... δεν κάνουμε δοκιμές περιέργειας μέχρι να την δούμε να τινάζεται στο ταβάνι !!

δες και τα καρβουνάκια στο μοτέρ
Brandt.JPG

----------


## furtune

Βαλε μια το πλυντιριο χωρις ρουχα ωστε ο καδος να μην εχει βάρος. Αμα δεις οτι το μοτερ παει να το μετακινήσει λιγο η το γυρναει με το ζόρι αλλαξε κατευθειαν τον πυκνωτη ακομα και να μην εχει σκάσει που στην περιπτωση σου μπορει να φενεται καμενος (επειδη μυρισε). Αμα δεν βρεις πυκνωτη ιδιας χωρητικοτητας μπορει να βαλεις κατι μεγαλυτερο, οχι μικροτερο ομως.
Ο πυκνωτης βρισκεται ή στο επάνω μερος του πλυντιριου ή μπορει πισώ - κάτω. Δοκιμασε αυτα.

----------

Aristotelis_99 (23-02-13)

----------


## Aristotelis_99

Καλησπέρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την γρήγορη ανταπόκριση σας. :Biggrin: 
Άνοιξα το πίσω μέρος και έλεγξα τον ιμάντα,ο οποίος είναι σαν καινούργιος.
Τα καρβουνάκια του μοτέρ δεν μπόρεσα να τα δω γιατί κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να γυρίσω ανάποδα το πλυντήριο... :Unsure: 
Οπότε άνοιξα το καπάκι από πάνω και έψαχνα τον πυκνωτή που ανέφερε ο φίλος furtune.Τον βρήκα πάνω και πίσω και παρατήρησα να εξέχει κάτι από κάτω του.Τον έβγαλα και είδα ότι είχε σκάσει..
Θα πάρω αύριο έναν καινούργιο και θα σας ενημερώσω με τα αποτελέσματα!Ελπίζω να ήταν μόνο αυτό! :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλησπέρα, ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την γρήγορη ανταπόκριση σας.
> Άνοιξα το πίσω μέρος και έλεγξα τον ιμάντα,ο οποίος είναι σαν καινούργιος.
> Τα καρβουνάκια του μοτέρ δεν μπόρεσα να τα δω γιατί κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να γυρίσω ανάποδα το πλυντήριο...
> Οπότε άνοιξα το καπάκι από πάνω και έψαχνα τον πυκνωτή που ανέφερε ο φίλος furtune.Τον βρήκα πάνω και πίσω και παρατήρησα να εξέχει κάτι από κάτω του.Τον έβγαλα και είδα ότι είχε σκάσει..
> Θα πάρω αύριο έναν καινούργιο και θα σας ενημερώσω με τα αποτελέσματα!Ελπίζω να ήταν μόνο αυτό!


Ωραίος και "Άριστος " ο Αριστοτέλης ! 999% αυτός φταίει ... αλλά μην ξεχάσεις να μας δώσεις τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτού του πυκνωτή που λες ότι θα αλλάξεις . Γιατί στην θέση όπου λες ότι τον εντόπισες (Πάνω και πίσω) δεν είναι πυκνωτής . αλλά αντιπαρασιτικό .

----------


## Aristotelis_99

IMG_0321.jpgIMG_0322.jpg
Δεν είχα ξανανοίξει πλυντήριο  :Rolleyes:  και το πάνω καπάκι ήταν λίγο μυστήριο...(συρόμενο).
Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά από ηλεκτρολογικά αλλά είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι είναι πυκνωτής.
Για του λόγου το αληθές,ανέβασα μερικές φωτό,με το θύμα μας. :Closedeyes: 
Στην τοποθέτηση του καινούργιου φαντάζομαι ότι θα βάλω πάλι τα καλώδια διαγώνια αν είναι 4 επαφών και αν είναι 2,ευκολάκι! :Tongue:

----------


## furtune

Ειναι βλάβη ρουτίνας. Με 3-4 ευρω γλυτωνεις 50 που θα ερχόταν ο μαστορας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Στην τοποθέτηση του καινούργιου φαντάζομαι ότι θα βάλω πάλι τα καλώδια διαγώνια αν είναι 4 επαφών και αν είναι 2,ευκολάκι!


Το "διαγώνια" για τις επαφές είναι άσχετο . οι επαφές είναι διπλές σε σχήμα (Π) 
δηλαδή στην φωτογραφία στο πορτοκαλί καλώδιο και στο κάτω μέρος του είναι μια ενιαία επαφή (κάτω μέρος προς τσιμεντένιο αντίβαρο. 
το ίδιο στο γκρί καλώδιο με το πάνω μέρος (της απέναντι επαφής του) . προς το λιωμένο σημείο του πυκνωτή.
Σε πυκνωτή που θα σου δώσουν με 2 επαφές τα βάζεις και μεθυσμένος αν θέλεις όπως και να έχει..
Τελικά είναι πυκνωτής
Σύμφωνα με το διαφημιστικό στο μήνυμα #3 . περίμενα να μην έχει τέτοιον πυκνωτή . γιατί αυτοί μπαίνουν σε μοτέρ επαγωγικά .
ενώ στην διαφήμιση για να δηλώνει καρβουνάκια (για τον ίδιο τύπο μοντέλου) ... φαίνεται ότι βγαίνει σε 2 παραλλαγές μοτέρ. Με καρβουνάκια και χωρίς.

----------

Aristotelis_99 (23-02-13)

----------


## Aristotelis_99

Επιδιόρθωση πλυντηρίου,επιτυχής! :Biggrin: 
Πήγα τελικά και πήρα έναν πυκνωτή ίδιας χωρητικότητας με 3,5e.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους,για την άμεση ανταπόκριση! DIY :Wink:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

3,5 ευρώ? ... σπάταλε έεεεε σπάταλε ... κάνε από δω και μπρος οικονομία γιατί μπήκες μέσα φέτος ! 
Απόδειξη σου έδωσαν? αν δεν σου έδωσαν ... σύμφωνα με τον ισχύον νόμο . δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσεις τον πυκνωτή  :Tongue2:

----------


## goosey

Kαλημέρα σε όλους τους φίλους
Το ανοίγω μετά απο καιρό γιατί έπαθα το ίδιο(δεν γύριζε ο κάδος) το άνοιξα: *το λάστιχο είναι εκτός*, το έμβολο γυρίζει στο βρόντο...
Το θέμα είναι οτι το λάστιχο όσο και να το τέντωσα προς τα κάτω, δεν φτάνει με τίποτα να το περάσω, φαίνεται δηλ μικρό.
Μήπως να πάρω καινούριο?
Και δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι συνέπεσε η βλάβη με εργασίες που χρειάστηκε να κάνει υδραυλικός πίσω απτο πλυντήριο, που σημαίνει ότι "έφαγε κλωτσιές" κατα τη μετακίνηση του απο τον μάστορα, για να βγήκε το λάστιχο... :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ18AD0zDpM
Δες από το 1ο λεπτό και μετά 
Τον ιμάντα όπως θα δεις τον βάζεις αρχίζοντας από τον άξονα του μοτέρ προς τα πάνω (και αργότερα περιστρέφεις την τροχαλία επάνω)

Δεν μου αρέσει σύμφωνα με την φωτογραφία που στράβωσε η λαμαρίνα (κοντά στο σημείο που καταλήγει η άκρη του άξονα του μοτέρ ) και που επίσης είναι πολύ κοντά στο πλαίσιο (σασί / λαμαρίνες) .. να το αλφαδιάσεις καλά ... ή δες αν έχουν φύγει κάποια ελατήρια από πάνω που βαστάνε ολόκληρο τον κάδο με αποτέλεσμα να γέρνει προς τα πίσω. Στον ιμάντα δώσε σημασία στις οδοντωτές αυλακώσεις του λάστιχου του ιμάντα με τις οδοντωτές αυλακώσεις των τροχαλιών . (το ρεύμα εκτός σε κάθε εργασία)

(ξέχασα ... εκτός τα ελατήρια από πάνω που βαστάνε τον κάδο ... έχει και από κάτω του κάδου συνήθως αμορτισέρ ... αλλά αν είναι με φερμουιτ/τακάκια .. ενδέχεται να ξεκόλλησε από κάτω ο κάδος από τα τακάκια και μετατοπίστηκε ο κάδος από αυτήν την αιτία)

----------

goosey (20-05-14)

----------


## goosey

Mέχρι να το ανοίξω κι απο πάνω, πάνω στα σχόλια σου, πράγματι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. 
Ο άξονας του μοτέρ σχεδόν ακουμπάει πάνω στη λαμαρίνα, και όλο το σύστημα το βλέπω να κουνάει-μετατοπίζεται αφύσικα πολύ (όταν το μετατοπίζω με το χέρι).
Προς τα κάτω οταν το πιέζω μπορώ να το φτάσω να ακουμπήσει στο πάτωμα ή να βγει ο άξονας πίσω απ το επίπεδο της πίσω λαμαρίνας.
Λογικά τα επάνω ελατήρια πρέπει ναναι εντάξει γιατί επανέρχεται επάνω όταν το αφήνω.
Μου θυμίζει τροχό σε αυτοκίνητο που μπορώ να τον κάνω ότι θέλω, χωρίς να στηρίζεται σε άξονα, μόνο να κρέμεται απο αμορτισέρ...
Κάτι άλλο για τον ιμάντα-λάστιχο, ο άξονας του μοτέρ έχει αυλακώσεις, το ίδιο και η μια πλευρά του λάστιχου, ωραία?
Επάνω όμως, η πλαστική τροχαλία του κάδου έχει λεία επιφάνεια.
Ο ιμάντας  λοιπόν πως θα μπεί? Θα εφαρμόσει στο μοτέρ απο την "αυλακωμένη" πλευρά του ωραία?
Όμως στην τροχαλία επάνω πως θα εφαρμόσει αφού είναι λεία?
Στο βίντεο δεν φαίνεται κάτι σχετικό.
Θέλω να πω, για να εφαρμόσει επάνω, πρέπει να στρίψω το λάστιχο ,απο τη λεία πλευρά του αλλιώς δεν γίνεται.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο άξονας του μοτέρ σχεδόν ακουμπάει πάνω στη λαμαρίνα, και όλο το σύστημα το βλέπω να κουνάει-μετατοπίζεται αφύσικα πολύ (όταν το μετατοπίζω με το χέρι).


Για το "κουνάει αφύσικα " δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη ακόμη , γιατί δεν ανέφερες μοντέλο (και αν υπάρχουν πληροφορίες για το μοντέλο) ή αναλυτικές φωτογραφίες καλά φωτισμένες στην περιοχή με ελατήρια και αμορτισέρ/φερμουιτ κτλ. 

Στο λέω αυτό γιατί παλιότερα πλυντήρια της Gorenjie είχαν αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό στου να κινείται ο κάδος "αφύσικα" και όμως ήταν σταθερό. (από εργοστασίου μελέτη)




> Προς τα κάτω οταν το πιέζω μπορώ να το φτάσω να ακουμπήσει στο πάτωμα ή να βγει ο άξονας πίσω απ το επίπεδο της πίσω λαμαρίνας.


Δεν πρέπει να ακουμπήσει κάτω. πόσο μάλλον και με φορτίο.
Στην φωτογραφία ο άξονας του μοτέρ μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά μακρύς , μήπως στο παρελθόν έχεις αλλάξει το μοτέρ και έβαλες άλλου τύπου? (μπορεί και να μου φαίνεται κιόλας και η φωτογραφία να ξεγελά) κανονικά πρέπει το κατέβασμα του ιμάντα από την επάνω τροχαλία του κάδου προς την τροχαλία του μοτέρ να δείχνει κάθετη και όχι λοξή.




> Λογικά τα επάνω ελατήρια πρέπει ναναι εντάξει γιατί επανέρχεται επάνω όταν το αφήνω.


Δεν είναι διαπίστωση αυτό ... γιατί την τελική γνώμη θα την βγάλεις με το σύνολο (φορτίο / ρούχα / και η συνολική εξάρτηση επάνω ελατηρίων με τα φερμουιτ ) ... η πιο απλά με τις δοκιμές .. (ακόμη και το ελατήριο που σπρώχνει προς τα πάνω μπορεί να εξασθενήσει με τον καιρό) 

Τι εννοούσες με το παρακάτω?



> το έμβολο γυρίζει στο βρόντο...


Ποιο εννοείς έμβολο? και τι εννοείς βρόντο ? ... κάτι σαν θόρυβος φθαρμένα ρουλεμάν (πιθανόν ρουλεμάν στην περιοχή πάνω τροχαλίας και κάδου?
(βγάλε αν δεν βαριέσαι .. ποικιλία φωτογραφίες πάνω κάτω δεξιά αριστερά / εξωτερικές της συσκευής κτλ ) ... δεν χρειάζεται να φωτογραφήσεις και τον κήπο σου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όμως στην τροχαλία επάνω πως θα εφαρμόσει αφού είναι λεία?


Στην λεία πλευρά τις τροχαλίας πάλι η οδοντωτή πλευρά του ιμάντα πατάει (όχι δεν γυρίζεις τον ιμάντα από την λεία πλευρά).. σημασία έχει ότι τουλάχιστον στο μοτέρ θα γίνει αυτό και το μοτέρ "ευθυγραμμίζει" τον ιμάντα προς την τροχαλία ... αν και οι 2 πλευρές ήταν λείες θα έβγαινε πιο συχνά ο ιμάντας.

----------

goosey (20-05-14)

----------


## goosey

Λοιπόν τον έβαλα τον ιμάντα όπως στο βιντεο.
Το δοκίμασα για 10 λεπτά, δουλεύει κανονικά, θα το δοκιμάσω βέβαια και στο στίψιμο :Unsure:  - εκεί θα φανεί αν θα βγει ο ιμάντας πάλι...
*ESΚIMO ES9450 (δυστηχώς...)
*επάνω τα ελατήρια ήταν ΟΚ, κάτω έχει τελικά αμορτισέρ τα οποία φαίνονται στη θέση τους. Φωτος απο κάτω τα αμορτισέρ λίγο δύσκολο να βγάλω γιατι και δύσκολο το σημείο είναι αλλά και σκοτενό, και φλας δεν υπάρχει.
Τα δοκίμασα όμως με το χέρι και δουλεύουν.
*Έμβολο το έγραψα.. :Rolleyes: . εκ παραδρομής, ναι τον άξονα του μοτέρ εννούσα οτι και καλά γυρίζει κανονικά. Απλά ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ πως δεν έφταιγε κι ο πυκνωτής, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως ο ιμάντας ήταν εκτός.

Πάντως αν ο κάδος ήταν μετατοπισμένος, δεν θα φαίνονταν και απο την μπροστινή πλευρά(την είσοδο των ρούχων)? Δηλ κάπως δεν θα ταίριαζε με το λάστιχο της εισόδου, ή ακόμη και ο νοητός μεταλικός κύκλος που βλέπουμε απο μπροστά, δεν θα ταίριαζε με τον κύκλο του παραθυρου.
Τέσπα, και σε λειτουργία δεν ακουμπάει το μοτέρ ή τροχαλία πίσω -οριακά βέβαια- ούτε με ρούχα φτάνει κάτω.
Ίσως τελικά η θέση του στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο να είναι αυτή, έστω οριακή...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μην το φορτώνεις πολύ, και παίζει ρόλο τι έβαλες μέσα, πρέπει (το φορτίο να είναι κατανεμημένο σωστά ) δηλ κομματάκια ρούχων στο σωστό και μέτριο βάρος είναι πιο σταθερά (και όσο προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής π.χ. 5κιλά) ... από το να βάλεις μη σωστά κατανεμημένα φορτία όπως π.χ. βάλεις μια μεγάλη πετσέτα ή κουρτίνα κτλ




> Πάντως αν ο κάδος ήταν μετατοπισμένος, δεν θα φαίνονταν και απο την μπροστινή πλευρά(την είσοδο των ρούχων)? Δηλ κάπως δεν θα ταίριαζε με το λάστιχο της εισόδου, ή ακόμη και ο νοητός μεταλικός κύκλος που βλέπουμε απο μπροστά, δεν θα ταίριαζε με τον κύκλο του παραθυρου.


Ναι φαίνεται και από αυτό όπως τα λες . Εσένα σε ενδιαφέρει από εδώ και μπρος πως θα πάει , αναλόγως κρίνεις αργότερα τι θέλει (π.χ. αδύνατα αμορτισέρ κτλ)

----------

goosey (20-05-14)

----------

